# Interview question..



## EL Nica PE (Oct 6, 2006)

Senario:

I'm having a final interview dinner with this company tonight at

this fancy restaurant.

Question?

Should I have a drink/or not? :woot:


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 6, 2006)

First, CONGRATS!

As for the question, tough one.

Ideally- yes, I see no reason why you shouldn't. I wish we as engineers had the freedom and levity that sales people and other professions enjoy. Unfortunately, we all have to act overly conservative at times though.

Practically speaking you ought to follow their lead. I had a drink at a final interview before because the interviewer did first- couldn't let him drink alone! It was just him and me and pretty casual though.

You're in LA, right? What part again?

Ed


----------



## redrum (Oct 6, 2006)

hopefully you can let your interviewer order first and see if they drink, but he might be a baptist and just not drink in public


----------



## Mike1144 (Oct 6, 2006)

I think its a given at a fancy resturant to drink at least wine with the meal. I wouldn't get a bud light to go with your poached salmon, and I wouldn't drink any more then they are.


----------



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 6, 2006)

just tell them you dont drink..what is wrong with that...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 6, 2006)

Just give 'em the blump.


----------



## EL Nica PE (Oct 6, 2006)

You guys are great!!!

Yes. EdinNO, I'm Baton Rouge, LA

I tought about just following their leads, but one of the intervierwer

is a female. I know the other fellow, we actually had a class together

he graduated about three years before me.

The female is flying in from Kentucky. Anyone has any ideas how the

kentucky's act like? Party animal or what.


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 6, 2006)

A good friend lives in Kentucky and a cousin had some friends from there. They can party. They have the Kentucky Derby which can be like Mardi Gras from what I hear.

Good luck. Use your best judgement.

Ed


----------



## Jefftina (Oct 6, 2006)

Don't drink no matter what, especially so if you are driving and furthermore if you have a wife and/or kids. It is not wise especially if you can't handle alcohol which most won't admit anyway. If you drank I would not hire you if it was me, too much liability but as you know most don't care which is not wise as a company but people do what they want. I have had too many family members affected tragically by alcohol. Let your conscience and more importantly your God if you have one be your guide. My 1 1/2 cents for what it is worth.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 6, 2006)

> A good friend lives in Kentucky and a cousin had some friends from there. They can party. They have the Kentucky Derby which can be like Mardi Gras from what I hear.


Gettin' lucky in Kentucky! :woot:


----------



## civengPE (Oct 6, 2006)

^^ :wtf:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 7, 2006)

> Just give 'em the blump.


THAT's GREAT.

:claps:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 7, 2006)

as for the question at hand, I offer two ideas:

1. follow their lead, and have one and ONLY one

2. tell them your AA group leader would seriously KICK YOUR ARSE!


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 9, 2006)

> Don't drink no matter what, especially so if you are driving and furthermore if you have a wife and/or kids. It is not wise especially if you can't handle alcohol which most won't admit anyway. If you drank I would not hire you if it was me, too much liability but as you know most don't care which is not wise as a company but people do what they want. I have had too many family members affected tragically by alcohol. Let your conscience and more importantly your God if you have one be your guide. My 1 1/2 cents for what it is worth.


Geez...get a grip. I don't condone drinking and driving, but having *a* drink with dinner is not the end of the world.

Like they said earlier, if it's a nice restaurant a glass of wine probably wouldn't be out of the question.

Another question to ponder....does anyone else think it might be a good idea to brush up on wine beforehand, i.e. this with meat, that with fish, etc. so it looks like he has some clue what he's doing?

On the other hand, you could always just order a couple rounds of Yager for the table.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 9, 2006)

Or, in a strictly class move, ask him if you can do bodyshots off the secretary.


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 9, 2006)

> Or, in a strictly class move, ask him if you can do bodyshots off the secretary.


Ehhhh...dangerous ground...might want to check out the secretary first.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2006)

we need an update!

I also wouldnt work for someone who didnt drink "oldtimer"


----------



## EL Nica PE (Oct 9, 2006)

????


----------

